# Vostok On A 007 Bond



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Been looking for one of these for a little while now. Probably the first watch band that I can remember buying as a replacement band, many years ago in the 70's.

The watch I bought this band for, was for a Timex diver: the precise model I can't remember. But I can recall it had a black dial, white hands etc, black plastic bezel - and I am pretty sure the bezel was not a normal "time elapsed" bezel, but a "time remaining" bezel. (i.e. the opposite to this Amphibia bezel)

Was there such a Timex model or bezel in the 70's ???









Anyway - I am wanting to recreate this watch/band combination - the first watch I can remember owning with some degree of clarity.

The 007 "Bond" watch strap is original and got off the bay yesterday and I have just stuck it onto my Vostok as its the nearest I have to what I remember owning.

If anyone sees or owns a suitable 70's Timex, I would like to hear about it.









*1970's "007" stainless steel band on a Vostok Amphibia.*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It might help us to recall it if you posted a pic. of yourself dressed in short grey trousers, white shirt, grey pullover etc., actually wearing this watch







.

Then again, it might not














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had one of those bands George which like you I fitted to a Timex and it also was the first replacement I`d bought.

I don`t remember the watch but I do remember that the bracelet became painful to wear due to it`s ridged nature
















I recently handed one over to Mr Tips


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

raketakat said:


> It might help us to recall it if you posted a pic. of yourself dressed in short grey trousers, white shirt, grey pullover etc., actually wearing this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for you Ian:

I'm the one on the right, by the way


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Involved in a menage a trois at that age














. You were very advanced weren't you







.

Can't see the watch though







.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I know. That one on the left looks a right handful.









I was not wearing the watch in that shot - the strap had broke and I was looking for a replacement - remember?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

ESL said:


> Yeah, I know. That one on the left looks a right handful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes sense now








.

By the look of that scab on your right knee you took a right tumble







.

I bet that required some heavy Germolene therapy














.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Must have been carpet burns!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> Was there such a Timex model or bezel in the 70's ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost certainly George Timex seemed to have made a plethora of different designs in the 70's.

They def. did do both time elapsed and time left bezels as well as the 1 - 12 pilot bezel and the tachy bezel.

The biggest problem is finding the bezels intact on the watches. The bigger round cased ones seem to survive as do the tiny ladies or boys size but the mid sized around 36mm seem to lose them, probably because these were the most popular worn most often and hence lost.

Here's one of the bigger ones that seem to remain intact.










A more common one with the bezel










How you often see them on ebay missing the bezel










And lastly just to prove they did backward bezels


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I was hoping you would "drop by" on this thread PG, as you would almost certainly know what I was on about.

This is the one I had months ago:










I wish I had kept it now.









That last one of yours with the backwards bezel is probably closest to the one I remember (although mine may have had a black bezel).

I'm off for a good old trawl around the bay now - Ive decided I'm gonna try to find one.









Great pics of great old watches, PG.

Thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Are you telling me you had that lovely timex and parted with it?










I just don't understand some people!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> I was hoping you would "drop by" on this thread PG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have friend George, it was pointed out to me


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi ESL,

I think I have one of those watch straps somewhere!!














It came with or was an addition to a Tissot - I think.

Pretty comfortable (not much in the way of flexibility and no give).............

Don't some of the oldies just hang on and on on on on .........................................
















Charles


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Are you telling me you had that lovely timex and parted with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - I know, I know....









I sold it on the forum as well, so it's probably still out there in RLT-land somewhere.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bareges said:


> Hi ESL,
> 
> I think I have one of those watch straps somewhere!!
> 
> ...


On a Tissot, Charles it might be a real Tissot band. The PRS 516 chronos of old had a similar steel band (I seem to recall). The current crop of Tissot 516's have a leather version of this "drivers" band, and a steel bracelet - which looks like the "007"

The first one I recall seeing/wearing in the 70's was the "007" version, which had 007 engraved on it's clasp. I got mine when I went into the army in '72. Of course, a 007 could always have been added to your Tissot at some point in it's life.









(I accept that it is always possible that the 007 strap was itself modelled on another - more prestigious - brand, such as the Tissot PRS bands.)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> How you often see them on ebay missing the bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one like this on ebay just before Christmas. I thought it looked odd - now I understand why







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ESL said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Are you telling me you had that lovely timex and parted with it?
> ...


Just done a search, June 2004 poss purchased by Gregor? He asked a question about the hands being out of align?

As the movement comes out the front I wonder if it was ever put right.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

ESL said:


> On a Tissot, Charles it might be a real Tissot band. The PRS 516 chronos of old had a similar steel band (I seem to recall). The current crop of Tissot 516's have a leather version of this "drivers" band, and a steel bracelet - which looks like the "007"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather nice pics of a couple of very cool Timex's PG









I think if the one with the orange Sec hand and black bezel had a chronagraph on it (2 register only) it would be my _ideal_ watch.......oh and maybe up the WR rating to 200M









Good luck with your search George, hope you find it.









.............Dont suppose anyone knows where one can source the leather version of these "drivers" straps ??? Just thinking that the RLT20 would look rather good on one maybe







Wonder if Tissot sell the replacement leather straps?

Dont spose







can get them ???????? ...................Roy???


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Interesting thought that Mark. They are a bit cool in leather.... perhaps as an option on the new RLT Chrono....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> ←
> ​












Yep, thats kind of the thing I was thinking PG!!!

Looks a cool as I imaginned, an excellent combination, very in keeping with the 70s style of the '20























Don't suppose you'd care to divulge your source for that beauty via PM would you PG?









George .............I agree, should definately be an option on the new RLT chrono


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Mark but this strap is one from a bundle sent to me by another forumer for my timex's. Most of them are 16mm but this one is 20. It's been sitting in my watch box waiting for the right watch to come along. As soon as the watch arrived I knew this was the right strap for it.

It's actually a dark brown in colour but looks almost black.

They are quite old poss 70's, I have no idea where you could get them from now.

They are quite thin almost plasticky to look at and have horrible gilt buckles but they wear very nicely once on. There are no makers names on them I can see.


----------

